# Canopy Weight



## DARKPHREAK (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I overbuilt mine for the 75g. Its about 50 pounds with everything inside. As long as you dont drop it on the tank edge I dont think there would be a problem having something 40 or so pounds on a 50. Try and make it as light as possible so when you do move it around it wont be heavy. Locating the ballest outside/away from the canopy helps.


----------



## Coltrain (Jun 9, 2004)

ya.. already debating taking back the 3/4" poplar and trying to find some 1/2" in the same size.. its only supports a couple balllast and reflectors... so doesn't need to be built nearly and strong as the stand. God forbid I ever drop that thing


----------



## Rikko (Jan 24, 2004)

I think it also depends on if the tank has a center brace or not. An unbraced tank will bulge out slightly (I just built a canopy for a 33 gallon and measured - 36" long and 12" deep and it bulged 1/4" at the center). That would (I expect) slightly destabilize the tank for putting a heavy load on top of it. If you put a very large load over it, you might consider putting some thin legs on the canopy to let it hover right over the tank.

Right now I'm making a canopy for a reef that *is* center braced. I expect the thing will weigh a good 100 pounds when all is said and done (lighting, wood, plus a 10 gallon refugium on top) and I don't expect any problems. I'll report back if something explodes.


----------



## Coltrain (Jun 9, 2004)

alright.. well lets hope that never happens. My tank is centre braced so bulging shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I use 1x8 poplar for all my canopies. never had an issue. make 100% sure you check the plank for bending/warping in advance. people (like me) who don't work with wood very often will really end up in a bad place if your wood's too warped.


----------



## Coltrain (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks all.. got the box built just need to screw it all together and attach the top. It fits the tank like a dream, that's why it pay to measure twice and cut once roud:


----------



## Capt. (Mar 11, 2004)

As long as your canopy isn't excessively heavy I think it should be fine. I have found that aquarium glass is quite thick and strong. The other day I accidentally dropped a wooden frame (made of 2x3's, 8 feet long) directly on my 35 gallon tank but everything seems fine.  

Also have a pretty heavy wooden canopy on my 25 gallon, not a problem so far. It's made of 3/4" pine shelving cut into pieces.


----------

